# Preseason Game 1: Magic @ Heat (12/18 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 18, 2011 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking forward to watching to see how Cole does in a real game setting. 

Should also give the us all a real good look at Pittman against the best of the best. Hopefully he doesnt get in quick foul trouble. Curry should also play if he can get through Saturdays practice.

As for the big 3, just dont get injured.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Any word on Battier's slight injury that kept him out of the scrimmage? Likely to play on Sunday?

Never been more excited for a preseason game before. :laugh: I've been waiting too long to see us go up against another team. As everyone else will be, I'll be focusing on Cole, and seeing if he can duplicate his play from the scrimmage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He said last night that he slightly tweaked it and was just being precautions. He said he plans to practice on Saturday and give it a go on Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said today after practice that he doubts Curry and Battier will play in this one. Both went through some of practice, but were held out in other parts.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's funny, I remember not too long ago that Orlando was a threat to us and now, I'm like wtf. They don't even scare me one bit. I look at the line up and they look almost forgettable to me. It is after looking at the starting 5 that I realize why Dwight would want out. They have fallen so much since making the finals.

I guess it is also the other teams who have gotten so much better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight needs to grow some chin hair, apparently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant wait to watch some Heat basketball. The results doesnt really matter, just want to see Norris, Dexter, and some new offensive sets.

AND NO INJURIES.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

7 hours!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo again said during shootaround this morning that Battier and Curry were doubtful. 

Give us a good chance to see Pittman play a lot of minutes. Hope he can stay out of foul trouble. Gonna be a great test against two big bodies in Howard and Davis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As expected, Mario/Wade/LBJ/Bosh/Joel are the starters and Battier and Curry are out.


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Spoelstra plans to play as close to regular rotation as possible tonight.












New Chinese sponsorship. Goggled "tsingtao". Its a Chinese brewery.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hear what Dee-Zy's saying. I look at that starting 5, and it's not just because of us getting the Big 3, but there's literally nothing making me feel worried about playing those in competitive games. I know they can't have helped some bits (Hedo leaving for money after getting to the Finals), but moving for Carter and Arenas really screwed the organisation and has pretty much lost whatever chance they had of a long term signing of Dwight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You haven't had a Tsingtao before W2B? Your matrix powers are slipping 

Shame Battier and Curry arent gonna play - but im pumped just to see the guys out there. Gonna be sick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

19 minutes!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im really looking forward to seeing how Chris Bosh goes about it this year. He's talking the talk, now I wanna see him grab double digit boards and average 18-19 points per game. A block per game would be nice too.

If he really has added that 3 ball to his arsenal...nice

Oh, if someone can PM me a link once its up - much appreciated


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Im really looking forward to seeing how Chris Bosh goes about it this year. He's talking the talk, now I wanna see him grab double digit boards and average 18-19 points per game. A block per game would be nice too.
> 
> If he really has added that 3 ball to his arsenal...nice
> 
> Oh, if someone can PM me a link once its up - much appreciated


Bosh still weighs the same as our SG. Sorry, but I'm past the denial phase and solidly in the acceptance phase and I think Chris Bosh is always going to be a soft big man for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh he will always be soft inside. Unfortunately thats his makeup. But if he can add that 3 ball, shoot good percentages and hit the offensive boards a little harder - it should all be achievable.

He's still one of the better PF's in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

minutes away from Heat basketball. Its been too long.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omgomgomg


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stream would be great..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron going up soft on Dwight. He got too comfortable doing that against our small bigs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario and dunk by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Illegal screen on Joel, the NBA is officially back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^You beat me to it :laugh:

Its not a Heat game until Joel sets a moving screen. Basketball is officially back


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Dex stay outta foul trouble tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG did you get a link or do you need one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30 seconds in and Pittman picks up a foul. Just what we cant do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh and I know the NBA is back when I see NBA refereeing. Hilarious non call on Bosh roll to the basket and Howard body block.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh come on 2 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Pitt. nice offensive rebound and putback.

Then he picks up his 2nd foul. He will never play if he cant stay on the court without picking up quick fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman with 2 fouls already. Dude does foul. A lot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> There you go, Pitt. nice offensive rebound and putback.
> 
> Then he picks up his 2nd foul. He will never play if he cant stay on the court without picking up quick fouls.


I thought that call was harsh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD looks like an ABA player with the high socks and the fro. Cool look.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JRich continuing his Heat Killer ways


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

butter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chuck Norris in the game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with the D


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Norris Cole doesn't even realize how good he is. He just got to the rim so effortlessly and he did it on instinct not on decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive and kick by Cole for the Harris 3.

22-21 Magic after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, courageous charge by Harris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This Harris guy doesn't really have a place on the roster but he hasn't been too bad from what I've seen in the scrimmage and today's game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That call went in our favor but it was such a bad call. You reward a guy for sliding under a jumping player. Any of the three players in that picture could have gotten seriously injured because of that and you reward the guy. And it's the wrong call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an and1 by UD. Wow :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis with a Wade shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD with a beauty of an and1 :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole just ran a fastbreak better than Mario probably ever has


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole to Harris. Nice.

agreed with Poet on Harris. He's shown in both the scrimmage and so far today that he can rebound, hit 3's and if he is courageous enough to take a charge from Big Baby, then you know he can play in this system (though he'd never play here)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What are the chances we cut House and keep Harris?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> What are the chances we cut House and keep Harris?


We wouldnt need to since we have that open roster spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Cole to Juwan.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We wouldnt need to since we have that open roster spot.


Well if we need to make a mid season signing I hope we would cut House and keep Harris. If we keep Harris.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg Cole just got Howard a dunk, he is the MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chris. Great steal, but give it to Wade on the break.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Bosh getting a little too aggressive there


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was looking at Chris when he got the steal and went for the dribble, I knew he was going to go too far for some reason, but what actually happened I could never imagine. The guy is 6'11" and trying to do whatever he did. :laugh:

If this wasn't a preseason game I'd be pissed at him, but I just found it funny.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So are we just not closing out on shooters this preseason or what


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When the Magic hit their 3's, they become scary. Last season all their shooters seemed to struggle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio still stinky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick outlet pass by UD to Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio is gonna start feeling the pressure with every missed shot. Chuck Norris is coming.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like how confident the team is this year. There's no panic or worry or doubt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That looked painful.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pass Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron ran straight under the rim there. Nice to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ off the glass!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yay alley oop off the backboard yaaayyyyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron loves that step back J, from the top of the key, at the end of quarters

53-46 Heat at the half

Pretty good half overall.

Still wanna see Norris in with the big 3. Havent seen that yet between this game and the scrimmage.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

4th quarter Game 5 Boston last year - the best thing I have seen since the 2006 finals


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal and assist by LEbron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

Lebron with an awesome start to the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade does look pretty trim. Best he has looked for a while IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hasnt scored much in the post, but he's made some great decisions down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Dex for 2!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade shooting treys :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade shooting midrange


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

double foul?! WTF?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get him Pittman!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt got hosed just then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice handoff Wade to Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Jameer is missing everyting


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario's started off a lot better this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loving the action off of Wade and Lebron post ups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bossssssssssssh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Chris is just throwing shit up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Likeabosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great steal by Harris.

Sweet pass by Mario to Bosh, who's getting hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes by big Pitt in this quarter as well. What he's doing, is all we need from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio looking good this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's J is money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Go Pitt!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Swallowed up by Pittman!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Pitt

Big Sexy!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

my stream just froze. can anyone help?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt is raw, but i like what i see so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think we've seen enough of Wade and Lebron. They're ready.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Think we've seen enough of Wade and Lebron. They're ready.


I'm gonna need at least one more quarter before I've decided.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, big Pitt with the baby hook


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pittman <3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha Byars just stole a rebound from Haslem. Dude's getting cut tomorrow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is how a team is supposed to look. Young guys with potential being allowed to improve. No zombies taking up roster spots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-61 after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Hahaha Byars just stole a rebound from Haslem. Dude's getting cut tomorrow.


Sad thing is that he is that he probably is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris2UUUU

Cole with another nice pass to Gladness. Cole makes very good decisions in pick and roll and pick and pop situations.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sad thing is that he is that he probably is.


I remember being really pissed a couple years ago when we passed on Byars in the second round. Guess I got my wish after all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Harris. This kid is making a case for himself.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This Harris kid is pretty damn good. If he was European he would probably already be starting somewhere in this league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not able to watch the game but checked the box score. Is Dwight having a bad game, rust, or does it look like he just isn't willing to play for the Magic? 

Sorry if this has been discussed. 5 and 6 midway through the 4th is pretty alarming for Howard as far as I'm concerned considering everything thats happened recently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, up 30. Just noticed that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm not able to watch the game but checked the box score. Is Dwight having a bad game, rust, or does it look like he just isn't willing to play for the Magic?
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed. 5 and 6 midway through the 4th is pretty alarming for Howard as far as I'm concerned considering everything thats happened recently.


Rust. He has no timing. Has been rejected a lot but he's passing out of double teams and isn't pouting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I'm not able to watch the game but checked the box score. Is Dwight having a bad game, rust, or does it look like he just isn't willing to play for the Magic?
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed. 5 and 6 midway through the 4th is pretty alarming for Howard as far as I'm concerned considering everything thats happened recently.


He's been invisible, but protected the rim well like his usual self. I wouldn't look too much into one preseason game (yet)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can we not be calling Norris Cole "The Cole Train".

That makes too much sense NOT to happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PITTBULL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris for 3 off the Cole kick out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has totally gone ABA. From the hair and socks to the spinning floaters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris again from 3. Wow/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we keep Terell Harris...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow Terrel Harris


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If we let Harris go it will be worse than Anthony Morrow. This guy is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris again from 3! Holy shit! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our scrubs own


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Byars hits the J. These D-leaugue kids dont wanna leave.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Our scrubs own


:laugh:

I'm not gonna go retard and say we should keep Byars as well but I think he should get a shot from somebody else in this league. He's good enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris has 8 dimes off the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NM on the stream.

Byars and especially Harris deserve extended looks. I dont care if we have to change our name to the Miami Wings. MM would become all the more tradeable. We need youth with Mike and Shane being on the wrong side of 30.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On Dwight.. Defensively, he was the same, shot blocking machine. But offensively he seemed to be working on that mid range J more tonight. Although he wasnt hitting many shots, he still drew a bunch of fouls.

Cole 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train baby!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole with the stepback 3 lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for the update bro's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ryan Anderson is annoying


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Byars, money.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Larry Hughes is on the Magic? I didn't even know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Byars again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 and 9 for UD tonight. Standard UD night. We missed him a ton last season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That same ref all game loves calling charges. Probably some D League guy getting a chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LOL Larry Hughes is on the Magic? I didn't even know.


Desperate times call for desperate measures. 

Sucks for Magic fans what's happening with Dwight, but I love that its happening to Otis Smith after all the shit he talked last summer.

Byars again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, keep Byars. Cut House. What do you say to that W2B?!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Byars and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Byars....

Who needs Wade and Lebron when you have Harris and Byars?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Derrick Byars looks like Lebron on my blurry stream


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Okay, keep Byars. Cut House. What do you say to that W2B?!


Who'd be the Heat court jester then? :whoknows:

Jeremy Wise again! These D-league players are4 playing like NBA all stars


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 118-85

1st game in months could not have gone any better.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Scumbag ref. Sees D League guy fighting for a job get fouled shooting a three, swallows his whistle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on the young guys- "we got two spots open"

He must not consider Curry a lock then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was refreshing to see us play, and play well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where did the media get the idea there are two roster spots open? Im counting 14 taken, counting Curry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron on the young guys- "we got two spots open"
> 
> He must not consider Curry a lock then.


Yeah, that's how I took it. But I believe Eddy will make the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry's contract isnt guaranteed. That's probably where they get the two roster spot open thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron on the young guys- "we got two spots open"
> 
> He must not consider Curry a lock then.


In all fairness, Jax said it first. Jason probably got it from the Iras, Brians, Mikes, Ethans, Tims, etc. on twitter who've been parroting it. I think Pat actually may've been the first to proclaim two spots open. May've been a message to Curry but the beaters are running with it.

I agree that letting Harris go could be Morris/Thornton all over again. Id much rather keep him or Byars than House. Unfortunately we may actually need Howard this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgot that the Magic had been preseason champs for the past 4 years. 21-0 in their last 21 preseason games. 

Bigger win than I thought


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And yeah, I kept wondering if that was Hughes. Thought he was working on a broadcast/coaching career somewhere by now. Desperate indeed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The fun part is we get them again, in Orlando, on Wednesday. Will be interesting to see if they're looking vengeful.

Why would Howard want out when he has Ryan Anderson on his squad? Dude was hitting everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> In all fairness, Jax said it first. Jason probably got it from the Iras, Brians, Mikes, Ethans, Tims, etc. on twitter who've been parroting it. I think Pat actually may've been the first to proclaim two spots open. May've been a message to Curry but the beaters are running with it.
> 
> I agree that letting Harris go could be Morris/Thornton all over again. Id much rather keep him or Byars than House. Unfortunately we may actually need Howard this year.


I think the level of play we're seeing out of these guys is a clear indication that they've been informed there are two spots open. I can't see us cutting a guaranteed contract which would be sort of cheating the competition and going back on our word so I wouldn't expect House or Howard to be cut (even though they should be).

We can pretty comfortably say at this point it's Curry, Byars, and Harris for two spots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry will get one, thats practically a lock IMO.

Harris and Byars vying for that final spot. Really, its irrelevant, they arent going to play much at all anyway.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Curry will get one, thats practically a lock IMO.
> 
> Harris and Byars vying for that final spot. Really, its irrelevant, they arent going to play much at all anyway.


I think the important thing is that if they make the roster then we can send them to our D League affiliate and own their rights and let them develop.

Can't see Byars playing at all this year but I can see a situation where Mario (injury prone) or Cole goes down and Harris gets some minutes. He probably wouldn't even have to be sent to the D League.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario ended up with nice all around numbers after the slow start. 8pts 5asts 3rbs 2stls 1blk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> SuryaHeatNBA Surya Fernandez
> Spoelstra: "Dexter is a physical player without regard over who he's playing."


That's awesome. Next step is learning how to play physical without fouling. I just hope we give both Pittman and Cole a chance in regular season games. I'm talking consistent minutes game in and game out. Not playing in one game and sitting the next 2 or 3.

If those two continue to develop, then we're talking about a solid 5 off of the bench with Cole/Miller/Battier/UD/Pittman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like "Pitbull" for Dextes nickname 

I was impressed with him. He is raw, and fouls a fair bit, but he's a big kid - can rebound and looked to have a nice touch inside. We need guys like him to develop.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pitt's not going to contend to be a starter this year, or anything like that, but I think tonight he proved that 5-10 mins a night is definitely realistic from him. Especially against the D12's of this league, where we need a body to suck up fouls, but he'll give us some rebounding and physical play too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe if he played in another city, but that Pitbull nickname is already taken by someone from Miami


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meh, im not in Miami, and I dont listen to techno or whatever :laugh:.

Im using it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be at the game on wednesday


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Meh, im not in Miami, and I dont listen to techno or whatever :laugh:.
> 
> Im using it.


Hey I aint no Pitbull fan either. just bringing it up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Pitbull and that stupid Dr. Pepper commercial so as far as I'm concerned Dexter Pittman is the only Pitbull


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate Pitbull. 

Mainly because I've seen a picture of him without glasses before, and I had nightmares for weeks. And his music is shit too.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Watched the stream online and I have to say, D. Pittman looked goo out there on Dwight. He's physical and doesn't back down even against the best center in the NBA. LeBrons jumper has improved and it's mainly his form, his jumper looks sweet. D Wade is looking great and I like the fact that Bosh is going to concentrate on being a bigger presence inside and on the boards. Cole looked good as well and Harris might make the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> Sucks for Magic fans what's happening with Dwight, but I love that its happening to Otis Smith after all the shit he talked last summer.


Just to add to this...



> Smith thought LeBron would want to win a title in Cleveland by beating stars such as Wade, Bryant and Orlando's Dwight Howard on a team where he was the sole leader.
> 
> "I was surprised that he went" to Miami, Smith said. "I thought he was, I guess, more of a competitor."
> 
> "The great ones do and usually stay in one location," he added. "This is a new era. It's a little different than my time."


Someone should read these quotes of his to him and ask him if he feels the same about Dwight now 

This is exactly why you should just worry about your own damn team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Otis is a jackass and will lose his job after the way he handled this. Won't be long before Orlando sucks into another 1st overall pick and starts the process all over again. Dwight is handling this absolutely horribly though. He's killed his trade value with his public demands. Such a mess.


----------

